# Everybody is moving on



## Unimportant Name (Aug 20, 2016)

All of my friends are moving on. They're getting girlfriends, making new friends and forgetting about me. Even the friends I met about a year ago. We would always talk and hang out. Then after a few months, nothing. It's hard for me to make new friends. People around my age really piss me off. They make me feel 15-20 years older than I am. Every day is the same. I spend most of it inside. I try to talk to friends and never get a response. Once I texted a friend of mine and she asked, "Who is this?" She actually deleted my number from her phone. I think I'm just going to give up on people. I'm sick of spending my precious time on people that don't even care.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Unimportant Name said:


> People around my age really piss me off. They make me feel 15-20 years older than I am.


How so? But yeah I would keep trying to find people that will accept you and want to actually be your friend.


----------



## grimmer (Sep 12, 2015)

Who cares if they're moving on? People go at their own pace. A real friend would stand by you even if you're a little behind.


----------



## lots (Jul 23, 2016)

Unimportant Name said:


> All of my friends are moving on. They're getting girlfriends, making new friends and forgetting about me. Even the friends I met about a year ago. We would always talk and hang out. Then after a few months, nothing. It's hard for me to make new friends. People around my age really piss me off. They make me feel 15-20 years older than I am. Every day is the same. I spend most of it inside. I try to talk to friends and never get a response. Once I texted a friend of mine and she asked, "Who is this?" She actually deleted my number from her phone. I think I'm just going to give up on people. I'm sick of spending my precious time on people that don't even care.


There are 7 billion people on this planet. Everyone is different. It's extremely likely that some people don't like you. It's extremely likely some do.


----------



## Unimportant Name (Aug 20, 2016)

A lot of people have become cold and distant. They just cling to their cell phones.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Social media and texting have actually made people less social. 

And more narcissistic....


----------



## daDaniel (Aug 14, 2016)

lol I sort of understand what you're feeling because I feel the same way occasionally. You should understand that relationships are very conditional in general. If you have nothing to offer other people (entertainment, humor, etc.) people have no incentive to hang out with you. People hang out with others because they get something out of it. Think about it. Would you hang out with someone if that person is a total bore? My advice is to center yourself by focusing on being happy by yourself.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Unimportant Name said:


> A lot of people have become cold and distant. They just cling to their cell phones.


Screw them, theyre a bunch of heartless, worthless trashbags who have life easy.


----------



## Mr A (Oct 7, 2015)

This is how I feel. This advice sounds cliché, but I'm going to say it anyway:

Find a way to evolve as a person in some way, even if it's not in the space of the harsh social sphere. Maybe take on exercise, or personal hobbies such as painting, drawing, graphic design etc. All I can say is that social relations aren't everything, you can become a Gamma male who follows his own path and rejects the sheepish mass culture, whilst also improving yourself.

For myself, I have to somehow find a job despite my AvPD, after which I can use the money to try to move on with my life, and improve my health. I don't see my inhibition issues improving anytime soon.


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

Part of life my man. You make friends, they leave and you make new friends, then you sometimes meet up with old friends. You wont have friends for life most likely, most people don't. Part of life is going out and meeting new people, gaining new connections and relationships and leaving old connections/relationships, people are always changing and it's got nothing to do with you, it's just people change and you go onto different directions. I've had my friends in the past only to fade away and have 0 friends for a while because I dunno how to make friends, but then poof I gain new ones again due to work and one day i'll not have those ones but new ones because i'll likely not contact them once I leave the job and have no friends again.


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

As wiZZ said: This is part of life. People come and go. I know it hurts and can be very frustrating, but you shouldn't waste any more of your time on it if you can help it.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

This happened to me around 13 actually, when my childhood friends became popular in their schools and I became a total loner.


----------



## thatruth (Aug 22, 2016)

grimmer said:


> Who cares if they're moving on? People go at their own pace. A real friend would stand by you even if you're a little behind.


I have yet to see that.

Hopefully those who dropped you will get their comeuppance soon. The sun can't shine forever. They will get theirs don't worry.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I know how that can be op. It sucks to feel left behind. You're not alone..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

